# Sharing some HMs I bred last yer



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Here are some halfmoons that I bred last year. Some other halfmoon results were shared previously on this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=78496

MALE 1 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 2 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 3_ (click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 4 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 5 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 6_ (click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 7 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


MALE 8 _(click on image for higher resolution)_


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

those are gorgeous betta's o-o


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow! very vibrant color HM's that's awesome! may I ask what kind of camera are you using? it brings out the true colors in them


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the colors


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

wow
their betta models!!!! xD


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Love male #6 gorgeous


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Karebear13 said:


> Love male #6 gorgeous


Male #8 is my fav


----------



## auomauom (Jan 12, 2012)

Saw your picture blog last night BettaMas. You have really gorgeous looking Halfmoons!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you sell these guys? x3


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Those are all awsome but I LOVE #6


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Do you sell these guys? x3



this


----------



## pasoindy (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

Holy smokes, those are absolutely gorgeous fish!


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all... :-D



Junglist said:


> Wow! very vibrant color HM's that's awesome! may I ask what kind of camera are you using? it brings out the true colors in them


Thank you!
I use an old Nikon D70. For lighting, I just use a 20W energy saver "white light" bulb.



Olympia said:


> Do you sell these guys? x3


Yes, most of my bettas that I breed are for sale. But the ones that you see here are all not available. Most of them were already sold to local Malaysian breeders here.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have a website or aquabid account?


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Do you have a website or aquabid account?


I have a simple betta blog and yes I do have an aquabid account. But I do not post anything for sale at aquabid.

I'm just a home breeder, and I only do like 1 to 4 spawns every month. At the moment, I'm not too familiar with exporting bettas overseas other than to Singapore. Hence, I do not sell any bettas internationally at this moment...

I put up my new bettas for sale at our local betta forum and also my facebook. Feel free to add me if you have a facebook account to see my new updates from time to time, or we could have a chat if I'm online. My account: http://www.facebook.com/BettaMalaysia


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

they are amazing, # 4 6 and 7 are eye candy!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Those are some very impressive bettas! Great job!


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

WOW. I love them all!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

what I call some Fantasy bettas! Very nice!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

BettaMas said:


> I have a simple betta blog and yes I do have an aquabid account. But I do not post anything for sale at aquabid.
> 
> I'm just a home breeder, and I only do like 1 to 4 spawns every month. At the moment, I'm not too familiar with exporting bettas overseas other than to Singapore. Hence, I do not sell any bettas internationally at this moment...
> 
> I put up my new bettas for sale at our local betta forum and also my facebook. Feel free to add me if you have a facebook account to see my new updates from time to time, or we could have a chat if I'm online. My account: http://www.facebook.com/BettaMalaysia


as a breeder are there any other breeder from aquabid you recommend? some that have bettas as healthy as yours


----------



## BettaMas (May 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. :-D:-D



newarkhiphop said:


> as a breeder are there any other breeder from aquabid you recommend? some that have bettas as healthy as yours


Hi. If you're looking for HMs, I would recommend bettas from Patsayawan, Banleangbettas (Rung Keereelang) and Interbettas. Oh, and also kaimook. They are all from Thailand. The only one from Malaysia that I would recommend is our master, Bobby (betta4u), but I think he stopped selling fishes on aquabid tho you can check out his website. I personally have a good relationship with Interbettas (Sanya Ponpal), so I would love it if you buy bettas from him. Sanya's great to deal with and he communicates well.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

male 5,6,8 are so beautiful


----------

